# تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج الشوب دروينج ((Tekla structures v 15))



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني​ 
كما وعدتكم فقد جهزت لكم دروس فيدو لبرنامج Tekla structures v 15 وهذا البرنامج خاص بعمل اللوح اللانشائية ولوح الشوب دروينج وهو يصلح للخرسانة ومميز جدا في حالة المنشأت المعدنية ولقدحاولت من خلال تلك الدروس ان اتدرج بالمستوي لكي نصل من مرحلة المبتديء لمرحلة الاحتراف وسوف نخصص ذلك الجزء من المنتدي لعرض تلك الدروس​ 



​ 
رابط تحميل للبرنامج والكراك​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t139188.html​ 
الدرس الاول : كيفية تسطيب البرنامج​ 
روابط التحميل​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/124789057/c69ac228/set_up.html​ 
الدرس الثاني : creating the model​ 
روابط التحميل​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/124797904/f08a02db/part_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/124801130/bf44bc1/part_2.html​ 
الدرس الثالث : skills of drawing​ 
روابط التحميل​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/124827445/6dbfe7de/skills_of_drawing.html​ 
*الدرس الرابع : modifing of model*​ 
*رابط التحميل*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/124892439/6b46fc11/modifing_the_model.html*​ 
*الدرس الخامس : finishing the model*​ 
*رابط التحميل*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/126377351/433e6a99/FINISHING_THE_MODEL.html*​ 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
روابط جديدة وحصرية لدروس اضافية لتعليم البرنامج​ 
الدرس الاول​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/112284048/c6954f/Basic_Lesson_1_creating_new_model_modifying_grid.html​ 
الدرس الثاني​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/112284853/801c2c3e/Basic_lesson_2_create_grid_views.html​ 
الدرس الثالث​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/112281613/d9303402/Basic_lesson_3_input_column___beam.html​ 
الدرس الرابع​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/112288794/f3470e14/Basic_lesson_4_connections.html​ 
الدرس الخامس​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/112488208/fba1d880/Basic_lesson_5_Baseplate_Part_1_of_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112489667/82f1ad2e/Basic_lesson_5_Baseplate_Part_2_of_2.html​ 
الدرس السادس​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/113610844/b8f73458/Basic_lesson_6_Explode_Connection___Clash_Check.html​ 
الدرس السابع​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/113614555/5151318b/Basic_lesson_7_Number_Setup___Assembly_Drawing_part_1.html​ 
الدرس الثامن​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/113614565/7a7c6248/Basic_lesson_8_Numbering_Second_Time.html​ 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
روابط اخرى من رفع المهندسة هالة النجار​

الدرس الاول : كيفية تسطيب البرنامج​ 
روابط التحميل​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mnbuenoi5tz​ 
الدرس الثاني : creating the model ​ 
روابط التحميل​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mnbuenoi5tz
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yncizhognez​ 
الدرس الثالث : skills of drawing​ 
روابط التحميل​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ummmyronhmy​ 
*الدرس الرابع : modifing of model*​ 
*رابط التحميل*​ 
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?eynzttnnnqm*​ 
*الدرس الخامس : finishing the model*​ 
*رابط التحميل*​ 
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ktv24z2jnu0*​ 

روابط جديدة وحصرية لدروس اضافية لتعليم البرنامج​ 
الدرس الاول​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wmzynzyzdeh​ 
الدرس الثاني​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?m2xdywqnzz0​ 
الدرس الثالث​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iijidjzmgwh​ 
الدرس الرابع​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mg2zewtnliz​ 
الدرس الخامس​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rjzfmto5fwj
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wjdwqdx0zjo​ 
الدرس السادس​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mkn1z1tnmz0​ 
الدرس السابع​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gtymbun1nmy​ 
الدرس الثامن​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zhwduwnmjmx​ 
وسوف تتوالي الدروس علي نفس المشاركة​ 

ارجو من الاعضاء متابعة السلسلة التعليمية وارجو من المشرف اضافة الدروس التي ستنزل لاحقا الي المشاركة الاصلية​ 
واخيرا اسالكم صالح الدعاء​ 
م/ايمن محمد قنديل​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 أغسطس 2009)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## رمزي2009 (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ليك يا م/ايمن محمد قنديل


----------



## freedom2000 (13 أغسطس 2009)

جارى التحميل والاطلاع 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## baraka2003 (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز علي المجهود المبذول


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (13 أغسطس 2009)

الله يزازيك و يحفضك من كل سوء


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وجارى التحميل
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (13 أغسطس 2009)

والله الواحد مش عارف يشكرك ازاي م ايمن 
جزاك الله كل خير ورزقك ما تتمني


----------



## م.طاهر (14 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي المجهود الاكثر من رائع 
ولكن ارجو الا تنسي دروس الريفيت


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 أغسطس 2009)

*الدرس الرابع : modification of model*

الدرس الرابع : modifing of model

رابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/124892439/6b46fc11/modifing_the_model.html


اسالكم صالح الدعاء
وانتظروني في المزيد من الدروس​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وجارى التحميل
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (14 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور م ايمن علي الدروس الرائعه
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكور علي الردود الجميلة*​


----------



## العبقرية (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا اخى الكريم جارى التحميل والاطلاع


----------



## احمد الديب (14 أغسطس 2009)

والله لا استطيع الا قول ربنا يزيدك علم وينفعك بما تنفع به الناس وفعلا محهود جبار من شخص اكثر من رائع


----------



## da7oo (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الشرح الرائع وفى انتظار باقى الشرح


----------



## محمد 977 (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب على كل التميز و الإبداع و الجهود الطيبة
تسلم ايدك
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب على كل التميز و الإبداع و الجهود الطيبة
تسلم ايدك
أنا شاكر لك جداً اهتمامك بهذا البرنامج المميز 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## anass81 (16 أغسطس 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> الدرس الرابع : Modifing of model
> 
> رابط التحميل
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الكبير , تم إضافة هذا الدرس الى المشاركة الاولى


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (16 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزاك خيراً مهندس أيمن وأنا من متابعي جميع شروحاتك الرررررائعة وأقوم بتنزيلها ومتابعتها باستمرار


----------



## محمد 977 (18 أغسطس 2009)

*تسلم ايدك على التميز*

*تسلم ايدك على التميز *
*مشكووووووووووووووووووور *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ألف شكر من صميم القلب*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخواني علي الردرود وانتظروني اليوم في المزيد من الدروس


----------



## بسام محمد منصور (20 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم مشكورين علي المجهود الرائع واكملونا باقي الحلقات


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 أغسطس 2009)

*الدرس الخامس : finishing the model*

الدرس الخامس : finishing the model

رابط التحميل


http://www.4shared.com/file/126377351/433e6a99/FINISHING_THE_MODEL.html


اسالكم صالح الدعاء

وارجو من المشرف اضافة الرابط للمشاركة

وانتظروني في المزيد


م/ايمن محمد قنديل




​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن 
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وجارى التحميل


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (21 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير ونصر وصبر وصحة وعافيه


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (21 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## احمد الديب (21 أغسطس 2009)

كل سنة وانتو كلكمممممممممممممممممممممممم طيبين ورمضان كريم والف شكر يا هندسة وياريت دروس اكتر من ايديك الحلوين


----------



## ag.nayel (21 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
ان شاء فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ag.nayel (22 أغسطس 2009)

لكن من الحلقه التالته اللينكات انتهت


----------



## sabry youns (22 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراعلي المجهود المبذول*​


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك جدا مهندس أيمن قنديل​


----------



## essam awad11 (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا هندسة،وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## desasterman (22 أغسطس 2009)

_رمضان كريم يامان و كل عام و اعضاء المنتدى جميعا بخير_


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (23 أغسطس 2009)

سؤال للمهندس ايمن قنديل
كيف اقوم بتوصيف القطاعات في البرنامج يعني انا عندي اكثر من قطاع للكمرات مثلا او الاعمدة كيف اقوم بتوصيف القطاعات وشكرا لك


----------



## saadetman (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (24 أغسطس 2009)

سؤال للمهندس ايمن قنديل
كيف اقوم بتوصيف القطاعات في البرنامج يعني انا عندي اكثر من قطاع للكمرات مثلا او الاعمدة كيف اقوم بتوصيف القطاعات وشكرا لك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 أغسطس 2009)

hany ahmed omar قال:


> سؤال للمهندس ايمن قنديل
> كيف اقوم بتوصيف القطاعات في البرنامج يعني انا عندي اكثر من قطاع للكمرات مثلا او الاعمدة كيف اقوم بتوصيف القطاعات وشكرا لك


 
اخي العزيز الموضوع في غاية البساطة بعض رسم العنصر نضغط عليه مرتين بالماوس فتظهر الخصائص الخاصة بكل عنصر ومنها القطاع فنستطيع تغييره وتسميته وهكذا .....

​ 
اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا​


----------



## احمد نجيدة (24 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير ونفعك ونفع بك في رفعة الاسلام وعز المسلمين


----------



## ag.nayel (24 أغسطس 2009)

ag.nayel قال:


> لكن من الحلقه التالته اللينكات انتهت


 
الروابط فى وسط الموضوع شغاله لكن المضافه الى المشاركه الاولى لا تعمل اقصد الدرس الرابع والخامس 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## BOHMIDOU (25 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 أغسطس 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> الدرس الرابع : Modifing of model​
> 
> رابط التحميل​
> http://www.4shared.com/file/124892439/6b46fc11/modifing_the_model.html​
> ...


 

اخواني الاعزاء الروابط صحيحة وشغالة برجاء المراجعة واشكركم علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وانتظروني في مزيد من الدروس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (31 أغسطس 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير وانتظروني في المفاجأة الجديدة


----------



## ag.nayel (31 أغسطس 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> *الدرس الرابع : Modifing of model*​
> *رابط التحميل*​
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/12489243...the_model.html*​
> *الدرس الخامس : Finishing the model*​
> ...


الرابطان لا يعملان ......... هذا ما اقصده ..........
وفى انتظار المفاجأه.


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 سبتمبر 2009)

ag.nayel قال:


> الرابطان لا يعملان ......... هذا ما اقصده ..........
> وفى انتظار المفاجأه.


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 
اخي العزيز هذا رابط الدروس الخمسة مجمعة حتي تسهل عملية التحميل 



http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/12279686/7c946038/sharing.html



اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا​


----------



## محمد 977 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكووووووووووور*

مشكووووووووووور 
و تسلم الأيادي 
ألف ألف شكر 
مشكوووووووورين من صميم القلب
مشكووووووووووور 
و تسلم الأيادي 
ألف ألف شكر 
مشكوووووووورين من صميم القلب


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الحميلة وانتظروني في المزيد باذن الله


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (4 سبتمبر 2009)

لماذا توقف العمل ارجو متابعة الدروس لكي تعم الفائدة وشكرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 سبتمبر 2009)

في انتظار المزيد من الردود لتشجيعي علي الاستمرار


----------



## baraka2003 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> في انتظار المزيد من الردود لتشجيعي علي الاستمرار


 يا باشا الكل بيدعيلك وربنا ما يحرمنا منك يا رب وبالفعل شروحاتك بالتكلا اكتر من ممتازه ومنتظرين الباقي علي احر من الجمر فجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

baraka2003 قال:


> يا باشا الكل بيدعيلك وربنا ما يحرمنا منك يا رب وبالفعل شروحاتك بالتكلا اكتر من ممتازه ومنتظرين الباقي علي احر من الجمر فجزاكم الله خيرا


 

مشكور علي التشجيع وجاري تحضير المزيد من الدروس لاخواننا الاعزاء

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا​


----------



## eng-yassin (5 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن دروس حول structure 
لآنه تخصص البرنامج و شكرا


----------



## eng-yassin (5 سبتمبر 2009)

في انتظار المزيد من steel


----------



## eng-yassin (5 سبتمبر 2009)

thank you brother 
ramadan mobarak


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

ان شاء الله سوف اعرض المزيد من الدروس في مجال المنشأت المعدنية ببرنامج tekle وسابدأها بال connections


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
برجاء شرح ما يخص اعداد رسومات ال shop drawings ايضا للخرسانات حيث انى اعرف انه كما انه متخصص فى المنشآت المعدنية فانه ايضا يستخدم للمنشآت الخرسانية
وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (5 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا يا بشمهندس ايمن يرجي شرح shop drawings للخرسانه
وجزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 

وليكن هدفنا:
"سباق رمضان انعقد والجنه تزينت لمن أجتهد فشمر , وقل لن يسبقني الي الله أحد"

http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.alzoghby.com/index.php موقع الشيخ محمد عبد الملك الزغبي  http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 

 كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم الشرعي من كتب ومراجع ومحاضرات
يا طالب العلم الشرعي كن ذو همه عاليه كما قال القائل:
كن رجلاً رجله في الثري ********* وهامه همته في الثريا
http://www.eldoros.com/ موقع دروس - أختر المدينه واعرف ميعاد ومكان الدرس - يا عالي الهمه أقبل
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
www.forsanelhaq.com  موقع فرسان السُنه - حزب الله الحقيقي حزب أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وعائشه والصحابه رضوان الله عليهم


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر




 




 

 

أسطوانة برنامج حقيبه المسلم






 
















​


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور ومنتظرين الجديد في الدروس وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

انتظروني اليوم في الجديد علي منتدانا







اسالكم صالح الدعاء


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 سبتمبر 2009)

اسال الله العزيز ان ينفعنا بما علمنا وان يهدينا الي مايحبه ويرضاه


----------



## احمدكركور (7 سبتمبر 2009)

متشكرين جدا يا هندسة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود تشكر عليه جزاك الله كل خير ونرجو الاستمرار


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*روابط جديدة وحصرية لدروس اضافية لتعليم البرنامج*

روابط جديدة وحصرية لدروس اضافية لتعليم البرنامج




الدرس الاول


http://www.4shared.com/file/112284048/c6954f/Basic_Lesson_1_creating_new_model_modifying_grid.htmlhttp://uploading.com/files/BMW97WPP/Basic

الدرس الثاني


http://www.4shared.com/file/112284853/801c2c3e/Basic_lesson_2_create_grid_views.html


الدرس الثالث


http://www.4shared.com/file/112281613/d9303402/Basic_lesson_3_input_column___beam.html


الدرس الرابع


http://www.4shared.com/file/112288794/f3470e14/Basic_lesson_4_connections.html


الدرس الخامس


http://www.4shared.com/file/112488208/fba1d880/Basic_lesson_5_Baseplate_Part_1_of_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112489667/82f1ad2e/Basic_lesson_5_Baseplate_Part_2_of_2.html


الدرس السادس


http://www.4shared.com/file/113610844/b8f73458/Basic_lesson_6_Explode_Connection___Clash_Check.html


الدرس السابع


http://www.4shared.com/file/1136145...7_Number_Setup___Assembly_Drawing_part_1.html


الدرس الثامن


http://www.4shared.com/file/113614565/7a7c6248/Basic_lesson_8_Numbering_Second_Time.html




نسالكم صالح الدعاء











​


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور م ايمن علي مجهودك الدائم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 سبتمبر 2009)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> مشكور م ايمن علي مجهودك الدائم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


 


مشكور علي ردودك الجميلة والدائمة اخي العزيز مهندس احمد


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (10 سبتمبر 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> مشكور علي ردودك الجميلة والدائمة اخي العزيز مهندس احمد


 
كل الشكر لك م ايمن علي جهدك الرائع معنا وشروحاتك الاكثر من مميزه
واتمني ان نكون اصدقاء


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (10 سبتمبر 2009)

لي استفسار م ايمن 
الدرس السابع هل به اكثر من جزء لان حضرتك وضعت الجزء الاول فهل له باقي ام لا
ومشكور مره اخري


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 سبتمبر 2009)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> لي استفسار م ايمن
> الدرس السابع هل به اكثر من جزء لان حضرتك وضعت الجزء الاول فهل له باقي ام لا
> ومشكور مره اخري


 

اخي العزيز احمد

رابط الجزء السابع رابط واحد فقط

بخصوص كوننا اصدقاء اتشرف بصداقة حضرتك وللتواصل البيانات الخاصة بي ستجدها في جميع مشاركاتي

في انتظار التواصل

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zmry1965 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 سبتمبر 2009)

في انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 سبتمبر 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> روابط جديدة وحصرية لدروس اضافية لتعليم البرنامج​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكمورحمة الله وبركاته

تم نقل الروابط للمشاركة الاصلية


----------



## الكنج ميمو (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*راااااااائع 

جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## هاله النجار (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير
بس ياريت رفعهم على موقع غير الرابيد شير لانه بطئ جدا معايا ومش عايز يحمل رغم ان النت عندى سريع


----------



## doryy (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر و يا ريت المزيد في الsteel


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزيل الشكر لكل الاعضاء الكرام الذين ابدعونا بردودهم الجميلة ومشاركاتهم الفعالة كل عام وانتم بخير

م/ايمن محمد قنديل*​


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو موضوع رائع


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور علي المجهود الاكثر من رائع جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## دوهدا (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا للمجهود الرائع


----------



## mido_132 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

ألف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا والله الموفق


----------



## mido_132 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا والله الموفق


----------



## محمد بدرى جابر (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*شرح يكون اوفر 

اتمنى انى اكون قدرت افيدك ..*​


----------



## م محمود شكارنه (29 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم مشكور على المجهود الكبير.ولكن عندي مشكله في تنزيل البرنامج


----------



## assem73 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

انا بحاول احمل البرنامج فيه مشكلة ياترى ايه السبب مع شكلري وتقديري لمجهوداتكم الجميلة والتي ستثاب عليها الاجر من عند الله تعالى


----------



## abumo3az (2 أكتوبر 2009)

رابط البرنامج نفسة لا يعمل


----------



## agzezo (3 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م.أسماء اليكس (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ع المجهود هاحاول احمله واتابع ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد دهشورى (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس على المجهود ده وجزك الله كل خير


----------



## amirouche1984 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## حمزهههههه (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس ايمن


----------



## احمد صلاح الطاهر (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
جاري التحميل


----------



## ابراهيم العريان (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## merouane.hammoumi (8 أكتوبر 2009)

allah yehfadak min koli souin wa yajziaka hossna altawabi


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزيل الشكر لكل الاعضاء الكرام الذين ابدعونا بردودهم الجميلة ومشاركاتهم الفعالة كل عام وانتم بخير

م/ايمن محمد قنديل*​


----------



## fihonil (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك و جاري التنزيل و الاطلاع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 أكتوبر 2009)

انتظروني في المزيد من الشروحات قريبا علي منتدنا


----------



## odwan (17 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله
وفق الله الجميع لما فيه الخير


----------



## هاله النجار (19 أكتوبر 2009)

روابط اخرى على الميديا فير للدروس



الدرس الاول : كيفية تسطيب البرنامج​

روابط التحميل​

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mnbuenoi5tz​

الدرس الثاني : creating the model​

روابط التحميل​

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mnbuenoi5tz
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yncizhognez​


----------



## هاله النجار (19 أكتوبر 2009)

الدرس الثالث : skills of drawing



روابط التحميل


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ummmyronhmy

*الدرس الرابع : modifing of model*


*رابط التحميل*


*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?eynzttnnnqmhttp://www.4shared.com/file/124892439/6b46fc11/modifing_the_model.html*


*الدرس الخامس : finishing the model*


*رابط التحميل*



*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ktv24z2jnu0http://www.4shared.com/file/126377351/433e6a99/FINISHING_THE_MODEL.html*​


----------



## هاله النجار (19 أكتوبر 2009)

روابط جديدة وحصرية لدروس اضافية لتعليم البرنامج


الدرس الاول

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wmzynzyzdeh


الدرس الثاني

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?m2xdywqnzz0




الدرس الثالث

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iijidjzmgwh




الدرس الرابع

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mg2zewtnliz




الدرس الخامس

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rjzfmto5fwj
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wjdwqdx0zjo




الدرس السادس

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mkn1z1tnmz0




الدرس السابع

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gtymbun1nmy




الدرس الثامن

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zhwduwnmjmx


رفع الروابط كان بمشوره الاخت سنا الاسلام بارك الله لها​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (29 أكتوبر 2009)

هاله النجار قال:


> روابط جديدة وحصرية لدروس اضافية لتعليم البرنامج​
> 
> 
> الدرس الاول​
> ...


 

جزيل الشكر للمهندسة هالة علي اعادة رفع الملفات


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 أكتوبر 2009)

هاله النجار قال:


> روابط اخرى على الميديا فير للدروس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



هاله النجار قال:


> الدرس الثالث : Skills of drawing​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



هاله النجار قال:


> روابط جديدة وحصرية لدروس اضافية لتعليم البرنامج
> 
> 
> الدرس الاول​
> ...




تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاصلية
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## هاله النجار (31 أكتوبر 2009)

العفو يا بشمهندس
ميجيش حاجه بعد تعب حضرتك

وياريت يا سنا تعدلى العنوان وتقولى ان فى روابط جديده عشان الناس متعرفش فيعرفو يحملو خصوصا اللى عندهم مشكله والفور شيرد محجوب عندهم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*انتظروني في الجديد مع عالم الطرق :







​*


----------



## هاله النجار (3 نوفمبر 2009)

فى انتظار حضرتك
بس مفيش حاجه للاستيل؟؟
انا فى اشد الاحتياج لبرامج الاستيل والتدريب عليها


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع


----------



## memoelsamaty (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يوفقك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وفي انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم


----------



## 0yaz9 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

والله تستحق التقييم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (12 نوفمبر 2009)

انتظروني قريبا جدا مع steel


مع برنامج tekla structures v 15


مهندس/ أيمن قنديل


----------



## محمد دهشورى (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الدروس 
مشكووووووووورين


----------



## memoelsamaty (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبالتوفيق والتميز 
أن شاء الله


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واحسن اليك يا بشمهندس ايمن فعلا مجهود رائع وممتاز تستحق عليه كل الثناءوالتقدير وانا من المتابعين لمشاركاتك اول باول وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه.


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واحسن اليك يا بشمهندس ايمن فعلا مجهود رائع وممتاز تستحق عليه كل الثناء والتقدير وانا من المتابعين لمشاركاتك اول باول وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه.


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واحسن اليك يا بشمهندس ايمن فعلا مجهود رائع وممتاز تستحق عليه كل الثناء والتقدير وانا من المتابعين لمشاركاتك اول باول ... وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه.


----------



## MaX DiVeL (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه *​ 
*فعلا موضوع رائع ومميز*​ 
*تابع مواضيعك فنحن ننتظرك بفارغ الصبر*​ 
*يا مبدع هذا موضوع قيم*​ 
*وتم التقييم*​ 
*شكرت يا بطل*​ 
*والسلام ختام*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور علي الردود الاكثر من رائعة وانتظروني في المزيد قريبا جدا*​


----------



## ايما نور (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## مش لاقي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 ديسمبر 2009)

max divel قال:


> *الله يعطيك الف عافيه *​
> 
> 
> *فعلا موضوع رائع ومميز*​
> ...


 


مشكور علي الكلمات الرقيقة والردود الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزاك خيرا على هذه الشروحات الررررررررررررررررررررائعة
وللعلم انا أقوم بمتابعة مستجدات شروحاتك وأقوم بتنزيلها وحفظها اولا بأول لجميع البرامج حتى التي لم اتعامل معها وأبحث عن مشاركاتك بالإسم لأن شروحاتك ثروة وأنا مستيقن تماما بأنني سأستفيد منها حتى لو لم أتابعها الآن
وسأنشرها وأرسلها لزملائي وقد أكون قصرت في حقك كثيرا في الردود ولكن يكفيك اجرك عند الله
واصل إبداعاتك وفقك الله لكل خير
أخوك
م.عبدالرحمن


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (15 ديسمبر 2009)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> الله يجزاك خيرا على هذه الشروحات الررررررررررررررررررررائعة
> وللعلم انا أقوم بمتابعة مستجدات شروحاتك وأقوم بتنزيلها وحفظها اولا بأول لجميع البرامج حتى التي لم اتعامل معها وأبحث عن مشاركاتك بالإسم لأن شروحاتك ثروة وأنا مستيقن تماما بأنني سأستفيد منها حتى لو لم أتابعها الآن
> وسأنشرها وأرسلها لزملائي وقد أكون قصرت في حقك كثيرا في الردود ولكن يكفيك اجرك عند الله
> واصل إبداعاتك وفقك الله لكل خير
> ...


 



والله تلك الكلمات العطرة هي التي تدفعني الي ضروة تقديم كل ماهو جديد من اجلكم 

شكرا علي المرور الكريم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*والله تلك الكلمات العطرة هي التي تدفعني الي ضروة تقديم كل ماهو جديد من اجلكم 

شكرا علي المرور الكريم*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*أول تعليم فيديو عربي لبرنامج (( Autodesk Revit Structures 2010)) للمهندس / أيمن قنديل *


*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169608.html*





​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 ديسمبر 2009)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## civilman_ahmed (23 ديسمبر 2009)

روابط تحمبل البرنامج لا تعمل برجاء المساعده لتحميل البرنامج


----------



## ammar.2520 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك اله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 يناير 2010)

*مشكور علي الاهتمام جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## sherifarmy (2 يناير 2010)

ان الله سيجزيك خيرا عما تفعله لزملائك ان شاء الله بارك الله فيك


----------



## sherifarmy (2 يناير 2010)

الف الف شكر لك على مشاركتك علمك معنا


----------



## magry (3 يناير 2010)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## moh_2008 (8 يناير 2010)

روابط تحميل البرنامج لا تعمل 
وارجو ان كان يتوافر لديكم كراك لا صدار البرنامج الاصدار 13 له يتم رفعه على الفورشيرد اسهل للتخميل والرفع 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 يناير 2010)

بالماشركة روابط تحميل البرنامج نسخة 15 وهي احدث من 13 ومعها الكراك


----------



## moh_2008 (26 يناير 2010)

نرجو تحميل باقى الدروس ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## treka_goools (11 مارس 2010)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## eng. Amal Ahmed (7 أبريل 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر اخي ايمن على المجهود الرائع 
جزام الله كل خير


----------



## eng. Amal Ahmed (7 أبريل 2010)

_جزاك الله خير الجزاء م\ أيمن وفقك دائما الى ما يحب ويرضى وحقق لك كل ما تتمنى_


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## محمودشمس (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*​


----------



## saalaam (19 يونيو 2010)

سلام يا بش مهندس....
بكل صدق ................سيكون لك الفضل على أجيال من المهندسين بعدك...
وسيكون نجاح بعضهم من بذورك الأولى..


----------



## م0مصطفي النجار (20 يونيو 2010)

شكراجزيلا يا م/ايمن قنديل


----------



## TAREK AMIN 1972 (9 يوليو 2010)

alf alf shokr
Tarek


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للشرح يا بشمهندس أيمن


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 سبتمبر 2010)

saalaam قال:


> سلام يا بش مهندس....
> بكل صدق ................سيكون لك الفضل على أجيال من المهندسين بعدك...
> وسيكون نجاح بعضهم من بذورك الأولى..




جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام



م0مصطفي النجار قال:


> شكراجزيلا يا م/ايمن قنديل




واياكم




tarek amin 1972 قال:


> alf alf shokr
> tarek



لاشكر علي واجب




hany ahmed omar قال:


> شكرا للشرح يا بشمهندس أيمن




جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 سبتمبر 2010)

sherifarmy قال:


> ان الله سيجزيك خيرا عما تفعله لزملائك ان شاء الله بارك الله فيك




جزاكم الله خيرا




sherifarmy قال:


> الف الف شكر لك على مشاركتك علمك معنا




اله يخليك ياشرييف



treka_goools قال:


> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii






eng. Amal ahmed قال:


> _جزاك الله خير الجزاء م\ أيمن وفقك دائما الى ما يحب ويرضى وحقق لك كل ما تتمنى_



جزاكم الله خيرا مهندسة امل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 سبتمبر 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> الله يجزاك خيرا على هذه الشروحات الررررررررررررررررررررائعة
> وللعلم انا أقوم بمتابعة مستجدات شروحاتك وأقوم بتنزيلها وحفظها اولا بأول لجميع البرامج حتى التي لم اتعامل معها وأبحث عن مشاركاتك بالإسم لأن شروحاتك ثروة وأنا مستيقن تماما بأنني سأستفيد منها حتى لو لم أتابعها الآن
> وسأنشرها وأرسلها لزملائي وقد أكون قصرت في حقك كثيرا في الردود ولكن يكفيك اجرك عند الله
> واصل إبداعاتك وفقك الله لكل خير
> ...





محمد دهشورى قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الدروس
> مشكووووووووورين





memoelsamaty قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبالتوفيق والتميز
> أن شاء الله





ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا واحسن اليك يا بشمهندس ايمن فعلا مجهود رائع وممتاز تستحق عليه كل الثناءوالتقدير وانا من المتابعين لمشاركاتك اول باول وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه.





ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا واحسن اليك يا بشمهندس ايمن فعلا مجهود رائع وممتاز تستحق عليه كل الثناء والتقدير وانا من المتابعين لمشاركاتك اول باول وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه.





ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا واحسن اليك يا بشمهندس ايمن فعلا مجهود رائع وممتاز تستحق عليه كل الثناء والتقدير وانا من المتابعين لمشاركاتك اول باول ... وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه.





max divel قال:


> *الله يعطيك الف عافيه *​
> *فعلا موضوع رائع ومميز*​
> *تابع مواضيعك فنحن ننتظرك بفارغ الصبر*​
> *يا مبدع هذا موضوع قيم*​
> ...





مش لاقي قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير .




جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء انتظروني في الجديد


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (8 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا اخى الكريم جارى التحميل والاطلاع*​


----------



## wagih khalid (23 يونيو 2011)

*tekla*

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## hmt241 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ممكن ترفعه على الميدفاير وبرده شروح برنامج الريفت ضرورىىىىىىىىىى جدا وشكرا ​*


----------



## موفق المحمدي (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ايها العزيز

وتحياتي لك

مودتي
http://www.muamaralgadafi.com/vb/


----------



## محمد شكري ابو علي (24 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته دي اول مشاركة ليا احب فيها اشكر البشمهندس ايمن قنديل علي المجهود الرائع اللي بيقدمه لينا واسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتة ويساعده علي الاستمرار


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (18 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا تم التحميل و اسال الله ان يوفقك يا استاذنا العزيز


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (14 مايو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## sultan_nlp (2 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 


وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## sultan_nlp (7 يونيو 2012)

جزااااااااااااااكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاحباء


----------



## محمداحمد5 (7 فبراير 2013)

شكرا ليك


----------



## هاني علي 26 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------

